# Aluminum Hull Extensions



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Id love to hear more about this from some of you guys on here, Ive read alot but none of it has really sunk into my memory from a pros and cons standpoint


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

That is different.  Most of the time I see sponsons on boats the motor sits between them.  Because of the motors setback the sponsons on that boat should still add flotation but not as much and the trim characteristics usually supplied by sponsons would be affected too.

You guys have a different boat culture up there (different needs) so I'm not going to comment on if it is a good idea or not.  Looking at it the way it is I do have to wonder though if just lengthening the boat would not achieve the same thing and give you more room as a bonus.  Does that boat have a tunnel?

Swamp

Edit: Just to clarify when I say affect the flotation I really meant how the boat sits in the water. Poor choice of words. I'm used to sponsons replacing the displacement lost when adding a tunnel and helping to get rid of "squat".


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's an old Garelick Kicker Bracket, rated for up to 30 hp.
Don't think it's intended for use as a mount on a small hull operating at planing speeds.

:-?


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

Sea Ark uses "flotation pods" on their prop and jet tunnel hulls. It helps, with squat during hole shots...and makes a nice swim platform (if you put non-slip grip on it). It's a PITA to use with trim tabs

Looks like the guy is trying to create a tunnel hull setup by adding the flotation pods, and setting the motor back to create a tunnel...


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

> That's an old Garelick Kicker Bracket, rated for up to 30 hp.
> Don't think it's intended for use as a mount on a small hull operating at planing speeds.


It is now. Have no fear the ******** are here.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Just a homegrown version of this:
http://www.explorebeavertail.com/flotationpods.html
A few different people do it to lift the stern squat, simply extends the running surface.

Best version I ever saw was some ******* turned them into baitwells - one pump, two wells - oh wait, that was me.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I knew something didnt look right. 
Yes the motor should be between them I dont really understand what is trying to be accomplished here. When I bought my boat I was back and forth on the tunnel, I still dont know if I need one or just want one. I fish deep water just as much as shallow water and run mostly in deep so I decided against a tunnel. 
So if this boat had a tunnel and the motor was on the transom I understand the sponsons would help the back of the boat draft its normal amount and get on plane quicker etc...Tommy you should ask a little about the setup and snap some more pics!


----------

